# 1st time for everything!



## pier pressure (Aug 26, 2010)

On monday I tried something for the first time that has instantly created a desire to add another layer to my quest for fish. I want to get me a mullet castnet, head to the coast, and fire up the smoker in anticipation.

"Oh, smoked mullet," you say. Yes, smoked mullet indeed! However, not in the traditional sense, but rather, a smoked mullet spread!

A friend made it with some fresh mullet he netted over the weekend. I'm hooked, and when he gives me the recipe I'll share it here.


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

Mmmm. I love smoked mullet spread. 

I think this is the recipe I've used in the past: http://mulletfestival.com/Recipes/Mullet Spread.htm

I'd love to try your recipe.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

When I was in MI I ate more "smoked, canned, pickled,etc" fish,deer,veggies than I could ever imagen. Smoked pike was way better than salmon. Smoked "sucker"(like our carp) was made into a great spread. Ever had walleye or smelt? Just to much snow/cold up there for me.


----------

